# Do you paint models before or after building them?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a poll to see who does what with their models; I paint mine before assembly but will add washes to fill the gaps ect..


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

It really depends on the model. :grin:

With marines I usually glue the body and the legs, and usually one of the arms, and paint the head / backpack / other arm separately before gluing them on. This way I have no parts that are in the way when I paint, which is what decides if I will glue something on or not before painting


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I build mine before painting but are now basing them before glueing them on.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Usually assemble first.

Any models that have hard spots to get to when fully assembled usually get painted first.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm contemplating starting to undercoat them (spray em) before putting them together from now on.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually assemble first, but if there's some detail that will be hard to get to to paint then I leave the offending piece off.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i tend to use green stuff some where on every model so don't see the point in painting before asembly since there would still be more painting afterwards anyway


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I assemble the model, then usually base the model with sand/slate Im using, and prime the model.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I prime models on the sprue, then touch up clipped parts afterwards with a brush. It's a lot easier to hold a sprue up and spray it rather than spray an army of grey. If I mass painting and need to get things done quickly, I've even painted entirely from the sprue in the past.

I do bases completely separate to the model itself, until actually putting them together.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Half and Half. I usually partially assemble my models and paint them in 2-5 pieces depending on their size. 

For example a battlesuit I'm currently painting is in 4 pieces; 
1) Torso, legs and base.
2) Left arm and weapon.
3) Right arm and weapon.
4) Head.

I just find i easier to paint smaller pieces. They're easier to manipulate and hold.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I cant answer the poll because it doesnt have my option:

Both. I will put together the 'body and legs' of a model, but generally leave its arms off. I will only attach arms if they are held away from the body.

I generally attach the arms (But often not the gun) at the point when all of the model is base coloured and shaded. I do this because when highlighting I wont be highlighting the areas I cant reach anyway and it helps me to put the highlights on the right points (EG an arm held outstretched will have highlights all the way along the top, whereas an arm held down will generally only have highlights at the top).

I never base before the model is finished due to the way that I do my bases (long and complicated, but primer gets in the way).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I rarely do, only sometimes when the pose I'm trying for would prohibit me from actually being able to reach significant portions of the model.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Assemble first then paint.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I always paint after assembling my models. Spots that can't be reached after being assembled just don't get painted.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I prefer painting parts that will never be seen to discovering I can see bare model.

As I have sometimes seen areas that I have failed after much effort to reach with a brush, I now dry-fit models to see where tricky angles appear, then assemble as much as I can without blocking myself, then scrape away any paint on the bonding surfaces.

The only deviation is if I need to greenstuff.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't like to prime on sprue because I wan't to make sure any marks or lines are cleaned up first. Then I want to make sure I clean the model thoroughly with soap and a toothbrush. I find it much quicker to clean this way as a whole model rather than separate parts.

Also I figure if I can't see it, nobody else will, so why paint it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

A lot of the time it's not a matter of can't see as much as can't reach. Like the bend in the arm on some Khorne Berzerkers will often be an annoyance to get to because of the shoulder pad, or the Aquilla on the chest of Space Marines.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Maidel said:


> I cant answer the poll because it doesnt have my option:


yours would be "sometimes"
its implied that the other times it would be after, of course

i do about half and half, or at least am trying too. I base it and stuff before then detail parts i wont be able to see, so torso arms head for me too


----------



## daubers (Apr 28, 2011)

I tend to assemble then paint most of my infantry, but vehicles I tend to paint as I go to ensure the relevant detail gets coloured correctly


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

With marines I leave backpacks off, and arms if they obscure the chest. Once the main colour of the armour and the chest detail is painted, then I glue everything together.


----------

